# Barley and Mira's Agility Weekend (We got a Double Double!)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We had a GREAT trial over the weekend. It was held at the Del Mar Racetracks on a outdoors dirt arena.

It rained all day Saturday, making it a complete mudpit! Most people scratched and went home, but we stayed, ran, and had a great time! Goldens and mud are a match made in heaven! Unfortunately while the mud does not slow Barley and Mira down, it does slow me down. The runs were not our best, (its hard to handle while you are trying not to faceplant into the mud) but thanks to holding contacts and the table, we made it through the standard course and both dogs qualified and placed. In jumpers I simply could not keep up, resulting in a refusal for each dog near the end of the course.

Sunday the sun came back out and they brought some tractors out to clear the lakes in the field. The trial started 2 hours late, but it was worth it to have a nice running surface! Of course the pathways were still covered in mud puddles and Mira simply had to go tromping through every puddle with me in tow! So we did not go home any cleaner!

Everything paid off in the end, because on Sunday both dogs got Double-Q's!!! This will be Barley's 19th and Mira's 1st!!! I could not have asked for a better day! I had a perma grin on my face all day! Such fun runs!!!

Barley now needs one more double-q and 45 points to finish his MACH! Whew weee, SOOOOO close! We trial again in two weeks.

Here are Mira's runs on Sunday (her first double-q)




 
Only got a part of Barley's jumpers run on video


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS JESSICA, BARLEY AND MIRA!!!! 

How exciting Mira's first double Q. AND she has not even been trialing for a year yet! You rock!

Give those big beautiful dogs a big hug from the MI fan!

Ann


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I always love hearing how great you guys are doing!!! One more double-Q....That is so exciting, can't wait for two weeks....GO BARLEY!!!!! And of course, what a great job MIRA, your first Dbl-Q. Again, I'll have to save the videos until I get home tonight.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that is just amazing! I am so proud of you guys! ALMOST a MACH, it's just around the corner now. And a double-Q for Mira already, that's incredible. Sending BIG cheers from the Chicago gang!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Way to go! It won't be long until that elusive MACH is yours! The videos were great, the dogs look so happy to be working with you. Congrats on your Q's!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooooo! Way to go & major congratulations


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations - how exciting! Good job, Barley, Mira, and MOM!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all! I am just sooo excited and proud! I love my pups!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What fun videos! I love Mira's weave poles...her little hopping with her front feet. I would so get lost trying to navigate the course. Do they allow a TomTom for the handlers?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> What fun videos! I love Mira's weave poles...her little hopping with her front feet. I would so get lost trying to navigate the course. Do they allow a TomTom for the handlers?


Thanks! I love her weavepoles too! You have lots and lots of time to walk the course before you run. That said, I have gotten lost before with Barley... The worst part about it was I already ran the SAME course with Mira... Took for granted how different the two dogs run... :doh:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I also love to watch Mira weave. How cute is she!!!

Congrats to you and the doggies!! So awesome.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mira was flying, but I really loved her weave poles Congrats to all of you for clearly having so much fun doing agility!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, HUGE congrats! They both look like they both will have a MACH soon.

(PS, do you know the youngest dog to get a MACH? Mira is pretty young still isn't she?)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Well, HUGE congrats! They both look like they both will have a MACH soon.
> 
> (PS, do you know the youngest dog to get a MACH? Mira is pretty young still isn't she?)


Thanks! Mira still has a ways to go! Getting a MACH is no easy feat, especially for a young dog! 

The youngest dog to MACH is MACH11 Tanbark's One More Time MXF ADHF at about 2 years and 10 months old.
http://www.undeniablegoldens.com/files/AKC/MACHages

We certainly have a blast running and it will be a fun journey!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations

What a muddy mess, they must have had the best time!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations Jessica on a great weekend. Will need to figure out a way to do a virtual bar signing via the WWW.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I loved watching Mira and Barley run. Just got a new book on building PVC agility equipment. I plan to start Roxy in agility class this year.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congratulations Jessica on a great weekend. Will need to figure out a way to do a virtual bar signing via the WWW.


Thanks! Absolutely need to come up with a plan for that. Any ideas?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Thanks! Absolutely need to come up with a plan for that. Any ideas?


What we need is a thread! We have Rainbow Bridge where we can express condolences, but we need a congrats thread. We can have a picture of a MACH bar and then every one sign. 

I would think in conformation, obedience and field etc there is an equivalent. We can all congratulate 'major' accomplishments. 

However Jessica, that is not to say I still don't want to do what we discussed via email! :

Ann


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> What we need is a thread! We have Rainbow Bridge where we can express condolences, but we need a congrats thread. We can have a picture of a MACH bar and then every one sign.
> 
> 
> 
> Ann



This could be done in this section of the forum. Post a pic of your MACH bar and all that want to sign it can post so in the thread. You or a friend then could actually sign our names on the bar and every so often update the pic with a new or additional picture to show the signatures. Or you could use a second bar foor this purpose.


----------

